# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Where is the ignition button? on Dux hot water heater tank.

## rayg50

not sure why the previous thread could not be displayed... 
basically, i just want to ignite my Dux proflo gas hot water heater tank
but i am not sure where is the ignition button
obviously the red button is the control knob. is the one on the right the ignition button at all?
(ie on user manual, there is no indication on the position of the ignition button)   
need some help please 
cheers

----------


## ozheat

here

----------


## plum

Turn the red knob to the pilot position, facing forward, press red knob down and click the piezo ignitor that is located at the bottom right of the opening, click the piezo 5 or 6 times quickly whilst continuing to hold the red button down, once pilot is lit, you'll have to either use a mirror or get down low to peer inside to see if it lit, keep red button depressed for 10 seconds and then release it. If pilot stays on, turn red  knob to on position. Providing the t/stat, the white round dial, is set to a warmer temp than what the tank water is, it should fire up. 
Sometimes the piezo ignitors get nicked by kids, if this is the case it can be lit with an extended match.

----------


## rayg50

Thanks Ozheat
i will give it a try in the next few days. 
much appreciated! 
will let you know the outcome

----------


## rayg50

thanks Plum
will do that 
cheers mate

----------


## Smurf

> Sometimes the piezo ignitors get nicked by kids, if this is the case it can be lit with an extended match.

  One thing I never, ever thought of as a child was to steal parts from a hot water service.  
What on earth do they do with the ignitors? Use them to give people electric shocks or something?  :Confused:

----------


## plum

They use to zap pin ball machines etc and it would chalk up free credits. Just had a thought, wonder if it work on the pokies????

----------


## Uncle Bob

> What on earth do they do with the ignitors?

  Probably use them for spud gun ignitors  :Wink:

----------


## Smurf

Now I see... 
Growing up in Tasmania, with no such thing as gas hot water heaters back then, we never came up with that one as kids....

----------

